# اعمال الالومنيوم المعماريه



## محمد نصرالله عوده (8 سبتمبر 2010)

هل يوجد من يهتم باعمال الالومينيوم المعماريه(ابواب -شبابيك -واجهات زجاجيه)


----------



## عبدالرحمن 83 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*بالفعل هناك من يهتم فانا اعمل فى هذا المجال فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه ومستعد لاى استفسار بعون الله *


----------



## الصباريني (6 أبريل 2012)

من فضلك ان تزودنا بالمقاطع الحديثة للالمنيوم والات القطع المشتخدمة والمتممات لجميع اعمال الالمنيوم بالصور .... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_steel (11 يوليو 2014)

اريد اى برنامج لاعمال الالمنيوم او ملف اكسيل حصر شبابيك


----------

